# "Netanyahu ousted as Israel gets a new government"



## GeekyGuy (Jun 14, 2021)

Wasn't expecting that this morning...


----------



## tabzer (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool.  Did they go to the government store and buy a new one?


----------



## Xzi (Jun 14, 2021)

Yep he effectively lost the last election, but it wasn't until a couple weeks ago that a large enough coalition of parties was put together to oust him.  Unfortunately the new PM is essentially Netanyahu's protege, but fortunately he's got a wide coalition of parties to answer to for every decision, including for the first time a party representing Arabs/Palestinians.


----------



## SG854 (Jun 14, 2021)

tabzer said:


> Cool.  Did they go to the government store and buy a new one?


The new pm was made from the factories inside Heaven, a special edition model specifically for God's chosen people. God also includes warranty and will replace him with a new one if he is defective.


----------



## Seliph (Jun 14, 2021)

Cool but I doubt the government's agenda will change much considering Israel is still a satellite state for the US.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 14, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Cool but I doubt the government's agenda will change much considering Israel is still a satellite state for the US.



True, but the subtle whiff that he supports even the most minute support for Arab representation within Israel could be hopeful. It could be one baby step toward compromise in that area of the world.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 14, 2021)

Heh. I was wondering between him and Putin which would be the first of the two to be bounced out.
Though we still have the fall apart into infighting that such coalitions tend to evolve into (and the different factions here are unlikely to get along for too terribly long), him sticking around in something of a serious advisory capacity and other shenanigans.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2021)

The former Ruling Party is now the Opposition, which they'll meet daily, so I have to agree with the Analysts that that itself provides impetus to move forward for the better.

I also agree that due to the fact that a diverse Coalition made this possible, future Political Manoeuvres will have to be within the boundaries of their collective and mutual agreements, which basically means a Moderate approach to Governance and a good thing.

I support the Palestinian People and this is probably the first real bit of good news they've heard in a while.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jun 14, 2021)

FAST6191 said:


> Heh. I was wondering between him and Putin which would be the first of the two to be bounced out.
> Though we still have the fall apart into infighting that such coalitions tend to evolve into (and the different factions here are unlikely to get along for too terribly long), him sticking around in something of a serious advisory capacity and other shenanigans.



Yeah, the short ending-speech snippet they showed instantly made me think of Trump's reluctant exit. However, Netanyahu is a much more sophisticated and experienced politician. It was even scarier to hear stuff like that come out of his mouth, even though there was much less he said.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jun 15, 2021)

I hope Palestine peoples was OK right now... If not... another war continues...


----------



## BlazeMasterBM (Jun 15, 2021)

SO LONG ISRAEL
GOOD BYE


----------



## JonhathonBaxster (Jun 16, 2021)

That didn't take long.

Israeli military launches airstrikes in Gaza in response to incendiary balloons launched from the coastal enclave

https://edition.cnn.com/2021/06/15/middleeast/israel-airstrikes-gaza-june-15-intl/index.html

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/po...ockets-gaza-over-incendiary-balloons-n1270971

https://www.foxnews.com/world/gaza-fire-balloons-airstrikes-israel


----------

